# Schools (what else?)



## Webby (May 24, 2010)

Good morning all from a sunny London.

I am relocating my family to Dubai during the summer and the school thing is really stressing my wife.

We have the boys names down for a school we really liked when we visited in March but they are still some way down the waiting list.

Does anyone know or have access to a list of which schools have places for what will be years 2 and 4 in September? Ideally we are looking for the Jumeirah area.

Any information will win me serious brownie points and allow my wife to get excited about our new life without panicking that the boys have no school to go to.

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Which school are they on the list for?
Parents tend to put their kids names down and pay deposits at several schools before finally deciding so the waiting lists can look worse than they really are.


----------



## Webby (May 24, 2010)

We have them down for Wellington International School.

We were warned about the multiple application problem but some schools are simply refusing to accept any new names on the list.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Try Jumeriah primary School, my son goes there, it's normal here for you to literally turn up and miraculously jump the queue....

Might be worth a face to face?

PM me if you want direct contact details.


----------



## Webby (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Andy, my next trip out will be beginning of July, hopefully school offices will still be open even though the schools have closed.

Methinks we have a lot of adjusting to do as to "how things are around here"

Excited all the same

Ta


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Kings, highly recommended.


----------



## Webby (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Guys

Now a new dilemma, we have been offered our places at Wellington International and also have a good chance at Wellington Primary so now we have to weigh up the smaller class sizes against the "outstanding" rating at WIS with all its amazing facilities (we're hard to please I know!)

Any advice from those already part of the system?

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Outstanding is usually because they teach more arabic, it was why certain schools dropped....


----------



## bambam (Apr 28, 2010)

Webby said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> Now a new dilemma, we have been offered our places at Wellington International and also have a good chance at Wellington Primary so now we have to weigh up the smaller class sizes against the "outstanding" rating at WIS with all its amazing facilities (we're hard to please I know!)
> 
> ...



there is a new school opening in Jumeira, it's called Jumeira Baccalaureate School, they will be on the present campus of the American SChool of Dubai, huge campus with good facilities, easy reach, international primary curriculum and then IB Middle Years with optional IGCSEs and Diploma programme. it's opening for KG1 to Grade4 first, secondary opens in 2011. hope that helps


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Webby

We're in a similar situation so not 'in the system' just yet. We've been in Dubai for the last week - looking for spaces in year 1 and year 3. 

We visited Kings, Repton, DESS, Wellington International, Wellington Primary and Jumeirah Primary - so have seen each of these. 

All have excellent facilities (rooms for ICT, science, art, music, libraries etc plus pool, inside gymnasiums, outside sports facilities - the science part of WIS is unbelievable as are the sports at Repton). 

We've struggled with getting spaces - WIS, JPS and Kings waitlisted for both years; Repton space in year 3 but waitlisted year 1; DESS space in year 1 but waitlisted in year 3; WPS space available for both years.

We asked ourselves why WPS would have spaces when others don't - is it something about the school - but took the view (rightly or wrongly) that its relative newness and location were probably the main reasons. A big plus for us is the class sizes - maximum 18 per class - whereas all others are c22 to 27. It's not the best location but okay for us as I can drop on the way to work and Mrs spam can collect after school. Another slight downside to WPS is the pool size compared to others.

We thought WIS had fantastic facilities but as it's also a high school we felt it was just too large and potentially overwhelming for a 5 year old and 7 year old (think there are c2000 pupils compared to c500 at WPS).

Not sure if this helps - I guess individual preference is key, but doubt you'll be disappointed with either. Happy for you to PM me if you other specific questions.


----------



## Webby (May 24, 2010)

Spam, thanks for the thorough response and taking the time.

We faced the same dilemma and have opted for WIS, the size was a consideration for us too but we will see how they settle and reassess as appropriate.

Good luck, hope you find what you need

Cheers


----------



## Scottyxpat (Jun 26, 2010)

*Schools in Dubai*



Webby said:


> Spam, thanks for the thorough response and taking the time.
> 
> We faced the same dilemma and have opted for WIS, the size was a consideration for us too but we will see how they settle and reassess as appropriate.
> 
> ...


Hi! New here!

We are living in Bahrain at the moment and have done so for the last 17 years! My husbands work is moving us to Dubai this summer.
We have been trying to get our 6yo and 9yo into schools. We applied for Jumeirah primary school (profit making), DESS(non P.) and Jebel Ali Primary school(non P.). All these have a good reputation but the only one we heard back from until recently was Jebel Ali. Its on 2 sites (very close to eachother but ud need a car) the KS1 site is a new building, quite small but nice play areas etc. (no pool, they use compound next door, which is fine). Its a 3 form entry and class sizes are about 23/24. The KS2 site is the original site and rather oldie worldie but clean and well presented with new 25m pool, new gym and huge grass playing feild. The main thing about Jebel Ali for us is that there is no 'official' feeder senior school for our 9yo who is going into yr5. The school assure us that all kids are found a place somewhere. (they did plan a senior school but developers went bust i think, not schools fault at all). Anyway, we were recently offerred places at Jumeirah primary school which we also liked. AAARRRGGGHH!! Jumeirah primary is 8 form entry and class size of 28! Much newer and with feeder senior school, good facilites (as does Jebel ali) We have been warned off profit making schools though and are beginning to think twice about the class sizes. It comes across as being a lovely school though. Anyway there are two suggestions for you and possible food for thought. I hope that helps a little.


----------

